# Narutoverse vs Saint of Killers



## Yōkai (Feb 8, 2009)

Narutoverse vs SoK from the comic Preacher



_Info for Preacher noobs:_

The Sok is a former gunman and Confederate soldier damned to Hell for murdering  innocents and resurrected as the Angel of Death's own assassin

POWERS:

He wields 2 revolvers crafted from the sword of the Angel of Death. These guns are magical and will never jam, nor will they run out of ammunition or need to be reloaded. Moreover, they will always hit their mark, no matter what they must pass through to reach it. He's been able to kill angels like nothing, he also killed the Devil and a handicaped God with them


*Spoiler*: _sok and his guns in action_ 




I couldnt get scans in english, but isn't hard to understand what's happenin in the panels below 











The guy is also ridiculously strong and durable, to a extent, he can be hit by a nuclear missile in the face and remain unscathed and even his clothes undamaged. 


*Spoiler*: _BOOOM_ 












LIMITATIONS:

- His speed seems to be peak human at most (so all the ninjas should be able to blitz him)

- He cant kill the undead (he shot the vampire Cassidy in Preacher no.4, Cassidy lived through it)

- He seems to be vulnerable to mind rape (seeing  how he was controlled by Jesse Custer's "Word of God" once)


MATCH RULES

Seeing how Narutoverse wont be able to kill the Sok most probably (or even physically harm him), all they need to do is to KO him or restrain him/inmobilize him somehow for 24 hrs straight, in order to win this match. 

Battlefield: Sunagakure

Can the ninjas win?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Gigantor (Feb 8, 2009)

Well... I bet he could kill the entire verse with a single bullet


----------



## Flame of Corruption (Feb 8, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


>



My thoughts exactly.  This really doesn't need explaining, does it?...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2009)

I actually see Pain being a problem since he's just dead bodies.


----------



## Flame of Corruption (Feb 8, 2009)

The Cassidy thing was a 'technical mistake' - Garth Ennis said himself that he was still planning out the Saint's character at the time.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 8, 2009)

Spite threads are spite.


Edit: Testrun whats that off of.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 8, 2009)

^Ranfa from Galaxy Angels


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 8, 2009)

> - He seems to be vulnerable to mind rape (seeing how he was controlled by Jesse Custer's "Word of God" once)


It's like saying that someone is vulnerable to explosions just because they couldn't tank a city buster.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Feb 8, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> It's like saying that someone is vulnerable to explosions just because they couldn't tank a cityuniverse buster.



Fix'd. The Word of God is > All.


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 8, 2009)

Bah, Sok is overated as hell, he might be indestructable but he's still slow as syrup compared to ninjas

and since all they need to do is inmobilize him, Nara clan taking turns, Gaara burying underground or Itachi mind haxxing should be able to take this

who knows, they might be able to kill him, if someone really fast like Gai or Naruto steal one of his revolvers and shoot him with it




Flame of Corruption said:


> The Cassidy thing was a 'technical mistake' - Garth Ennis said himself that he was still planning out the Saint's character at the time.


evidence or it didn't happened 

Sok is technically an angel (of death) thats why he can kill angels or demons, since they are the same species (demons are fallen angels). He cant kill the undead however, and thats panel canon  

Pain wont die, Edo tensei summons wont die etc

and the only reason he killed God is because Preacher's God is not omnipotent when he's not on his throne


----------



## Gigantor (Feb 8, 2009)

One shot = One Kill, You can't outrun death


----------



## Flame of Corruption (Feb 8, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> Bah, Sok is overated as hell, he might be indestructable but he's still slow as syrup compared to ninjas



Fast enough to draw and fire his guns before regular humans know what the fuck's going on.



> and since all they need to do is inmobilize him, Nara clan taking turns, Gaara burying underground or Itachi mind haxxing should be able to take this



Can't the Saint travel to Heaven and Hell at will? Fuck knows how he does it, but that might come in handy if it's true.  And Genesis/Word of God > God > Itachi and his Sharingay. 



> who knows, they might be able to kill him, if someone really fast like Gai or Naruto steal one of his revolvers and shoot him with it



Then he'll shoot them with the other.  Faster.  Actually, would they even know what the fuck a gun is if they haven't been to that store in Part 1? 



> evidence or it didn't happened



You got me.  Can't find the source.



> Sok is technically an angel (of death) thats why he can kill angels or demons, since they are the same species (demons are fallen angels). He cant kill the undead however, and thats panel canon



On-panel, true.  I'm sure his tank swatting kicks and the like can handle what his guns can't.



> Pain wont die, Edo tensei summons wont die etc



Edo Tensei summons might not even play a part in it, and now that you mention it, would the Saint be able to find/kill Nagato? Does he need to in order to win?



> and the only reason he killed God is because Preacher's God is not omnipotent when he's not on his throne



God was jipped, yeah.  But what about Satan? Never really got that myself.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 8, 2009)

The Saint shoots himself in the face and continues to do so until he stops doing that thing where be breathes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

Flame of Corruption said:


> You got me.  Can't find the source.



Interview, I think collected in one of the volumes of Preacher. If not that, then one of those throwaway interviews on the net.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

Not enough gun.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Mist.  Summon.  Flatten.  Flood.  Freeze.  Shatter.  Groundshift.  Desert Coffin.  Not even close.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 8, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Mist.  Summon.  Flatten.  Flood.  Freeze.  Shatter.  Groundshift.  Desert Coffin.  Not even close.



This is the guy who laughed off a nuke without a single tear on his clothes. I'd be highly surprised if any of those abilities could actually exert enough force to restrain him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

Not to mention having a mountain fall on top of him, froze hell over, and killed everyone in Heaven including God himself. If anything, he's a walking no limits fallacy, with his guns that never misfire.


----------



## Red (Feb 8, 2009)

Take away his guns. Have someone who can manipulate things from far distances (maybe sasori?) take his gun away and hide it. That's the only way they'd not die right then.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 8, 2009)

If I remember correctly, Sok guns don't work on the dead. I'm not trying to be snide and make some gay joke about how they're already dead either. I don't give a shit about this thread. Most Naru threads are trash anyway. I just find it pretty hilarious guns that can "kill anything" don't work on thigns that are already dead. lol.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 8, 2009)

You really hate naruto don't you. Rape thread to the highest extreme. Everyone he sees dies by his revolver.


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 8, 2009)

Gigantor said:


> One shot = One Kill, You can't outrun death


Too bad he cant kill an army of ninjas at the same time

Just throw some random genin or shadow clones at him, and while he's busy shooting the fodder, others can attack him with jutsus



Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Not to mention having a mountain fall on top of him, froze hell over, and killed everyone in Heaven including God himself. If anything, he's a walking no limits fallacy, with his guns that never misfire.


and now that i think about it, when he was buried under that mountain, it took him a while (at least a couple of days) to dig his way out, seeing how Jesse and Tulip had time to return to America from France and go into honeymoon mode again 

Desert burial anyone?




Flame of Corruption said:


> Fast enough to draw and fire his guns before *regular* humans know what the fuck's going on.


You replied yourself.  Ninjas are way above Texas' cops in terms of reaction speed.   



> Can't the Saint travel to Heaven and Hell at will? Fuck knows how he does it, but that might come in handy if it's true.


That's not surprising at all, since he's the succesor of the angel of death and works directly for God 

even the sucky powerless angels that were taking care of Genesis were able to travel from Heaven to earth at will, the Angel of Death himself was playing poker with the Devil in Hell.
not sure about demons, but angels are apparently able to travel to any of the 3 realms  

but SoK didn't use this to escape when he was buried by the explosion of the Masada mountain, he dug his way out. so its safe to assume he cant just teleport to another realm whenever he wants Nightcrawler style, he must require some type of prep that we will never know about  



> And Genesis/Word of God > God > Itachi and his Sharingay.


Which is a contradiction, because God easily blocked Genesis' "Word of God" during the time Jesse was captive by grandmas' henchmen in Angelville

God wasn't really afraid of Genesis power inside Jesse, he was afraid of it's potential, the truth is Genesis never did a feat on God's level, even in depowered state, God did show to be the most powerful being until the end of the series, and getting killed by the SoK is a nasty cas of PIS imo



> Then he'll shoot them with the other.  Faster.  Actually, would they even know what the fuck a gun is if they haven't been to that store in Part 1?


Well, after watching their people getting shot and killed repeatedly, they'll eventually realize how a gun works. It's not very hard to figure out 

However, since the SoK is most probably class 100 strenght, he must have a helluva firm hand grip, i doubt they can take away his guns if they dont use some mind haxx first, and here's where Itachi or Ino save the day  




> On-panel, true.  I'm sure his tank swatting kicks and the like can handle what his guns can't.


Only if they land, which is very unlikely against any ninja who is not fodder



> God was jipped, yeah.  But what about Satan? Never really got that myself.


Satan was just another of God's lapdogs apparently, just a big demon more powerful than the others, and he wasn't much superior to the Angel of Death, seeing how they were poker pals and the Angel even called him "Nicky". 

If "Nicky" and the Angel of Death are equals, and the Sok is the succesor of said angel of death, killing the Devil ain't that surprising

Killing God, who's omniscient and can retcon/warp reality (even jipped) on the other hand, was retarded imo 




Redux-shika boo said:


> I just find it pretty hilarious guns that can "kill anything" don't work on thigns that are already dead. lol.


No. it makes sense, the guns were designed to kill any "living thing". Not sure about God, but angels aren't much different from normal living things. 

They can be hurt and killed just like anyone else, the Grial guys kept an angel (Genesis' dad) chained in Masada. Jesse, without aid from Genesis, was punching a couple of them in Las Vegas etc


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 8, 2009)

...

No one here can harm him or even budge him, he is physically strong enough to kick tanks over, he is fast enough to kill a group of humans before they even see what is happening(normal or not, that feat of reaction trumps all Naruto speed feats, who are not even soundspeed), he has guns that kill anything alive(he will handle Pain with his bare hands or kill Nagato), God was helpless before him.

Lol.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 8, 2009)

What I wanna know is why in the world does he have an ammo belt if his guns are supposed to have unlimited ammo.


----------



## Red (Feb 8, 2009)

God Eneru said:


> ...
> 
> No one here can harm him or even budge him, he is physically strong enough to kick tanks over, he is fast enough to kill a group of humans before they even see what is happening(normal or not, that feat of reaction trumps all Naruto speed feats, who are not even soundspeed), he has guns that kill anything alive(he will handle Pain with his bare hands or kill Nagato), God was helpless before him.
> 
> Lol.


He wins, but you're binging up all the asinine reasons. Since when did blitzing normal humans make you sound speed?


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 8, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What I wanna know is why in the world does he have an ammo belt if his guns are supposed to have unlimited ammo.


he probably  thinks it looks cooler that way 




God Eneru said:


> ...
> 
> No one here can harm him or even budge him, he is physically strong enough to kick tanks over, he is fast enough to kill a group of humans before they even see what is happening(normal or not, that feat of reaction trumps all Naruto speed feats, who are not even soundspeed), he has guns that kill anything alive(he will handle Pain with his bare hands or kill Nagato), God was helpless before him.
> 
> Lol.





Underestimating Narutoverse speed much? 

that's what a ninja could do to a regular human, which is much better than what the Sok did to some fat cops. In fact, an expert marksman could have done that.

do i need to mention that those genin are significantly faster than any normal human too?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2009)

If someone tries reasoning with SoK they might actually be able to survive for 24 hours.


----------



## Gigantor (Feb 9, 2009)

Well... They're ninjas, that's out of the question

I always thought that the SoK could just sit underground, pulling the triggers, and it'd kill a ninja per shot by some freak coincedence


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

He froze all of hell with his hatred.

Presumably he could freeze the earth too if he wanted to.


----------



## SmashSk8er (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah!! I love the smell of rape in the morning. ^_^


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 9, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He froze all of hell with his hatred.
> 
> Presumably he could freeze the earth too if he wanted to.



I imagine that'd would have happen, once he learned out the truth behind the death of his wife and daughter.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

I doubt he had really discovered his powers at that point


----------



## ∅ (Feb 9, 2009)

If anything will work it will be Pain's "dead soul stealing body".


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 9, 2009)

> and now that i think about it, when he was buried under that mountain, it took him a while (at least a couple of days) to dig his way out, seeing how Jesse and Tulip had time to return to America from France and go into honeymoon mode again
> 
> Desert burial anyone?



...Desert Burial is worse than being crushed by several hundred thousand tons of rock... how? In both cases the pressure is tremendous, and he still broke free with minimal trouble and no wounds.



> If anything will work it will be Pain's "dead soul stealing body".



The Saint is dead himself, and he's pretty much Death as well. Until I see Pain steal the Shinigami's soul itself, he's not doing crap to SoK.

At any rate, this thread is horrible rape. He can fastdraw quick enough to get the drop on the ninja, and that's all that matters, because he has an insane rate of fire and his bullets _never miss_, no matter what.

Half the Narutoverse is dead before they realize they're screwed, the other half follows shortly afterwards after a futile struggle.

Spite thread is spiteful.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 9, 2009)

Pain are corpse, he can't do shit to them. Orochimaru's Endo Tensei too.


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 9, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He froze all of hell with his hatred.
> 
> Presumably he could freeze the earth too if he wanted to.


Doubtful, he needs to be dead in order to use the hate-freezer

otherwise, the planet would have started to freeze the moment he realized God's machinations, thanks to Jesse Custer





Lucifeller said:


> ...Desert Burial is worse than being crushed by several hundred thousand tons of rock... how? In both cases the pressure is tremendous, and he still broke free with minimal trouble and no wounds.
> 
> 
> The Saint is dead himself, and he's pretty much Death as well. Until I see Pain steal the Shinigami's soul itself, he's not doing crap to SoK.


it took him a long time to break free, a couple of days at least. Narutoverse can win if they bury him, but they still need to take away his guns first, or he could keep shooting from underground and still killing them. 

(although we cant be sure if he can really hit a target that he's not even seeing)

And the Saint is not dead, he WAS dead, but was resurrected. he's as alive as the former Angel of Death was, or the Devil or the other angels before he killed em' all. all Angels are alive, that's why they can be KILLED


----------



## Finn Mac Cool (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay, I think we can all agree that no physical attack we've seen from the Narutoverse can hurt the Saint of Killers, and even non-physical attacks that can be resisted through strength or willpower (such as Edo Tensei or the Shadow Bind) are highly unlikely to work.

However, what about Kakashi's Mangekyou Sharingan technique?  Is there any evidence suggesting the SoK could resist having half his body, or maybe the entire thing, transported to another dimension?


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 10, 2009)

Finn Mac Cool said:


> Okay, I think we can all agree that no physical attack we've seen from the Narutoverse can hurt the Saint of Killers, and even non-physical attacks that can be resisted through strength or willpower (such as Edo Tensei or the Shadow Bind) are highly unlikely to work.
> 
> However, what about Kakashi's Mangekyou Sharingan technique?  Is there any evidence suggesting the SoK could resist having half his body, or maybe the entire thing, transported to another dimension?



Deidara survived it, and he's not nearly as retardedly tough as the Saint. I doubt it'd be an issue.

Also, I'm not even sure mortals can actually kill the Angel of Death, or any angel at all, without some sort of divine power, sooo... yeah. Do remember that the Saint's guns aren't normal guns, after all... that's the main reason why I buy him killing God with them.


----------



## lambda (Feb 10, 2009)

The Saint had God shitting his pants. Even if the guy wasn't omnipotent we're talking about the guy who created the universe. If he couldn't do a thing to the Saint, there's no force in the Narutoverse that could hope to stop him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 10, 2009)

He can't Kill Pain either. Stalemate


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 10, 2009)

He can use his tank flipping strength to physically crush him. 

And Nagato is alive, Pain can do absolutely nothing to so much as harm SoK, he will eventually find Nagato.

Naruto speed is overrated, they are like mach 2 at best.

SoK was able to kill like 20 people before they could so much as make a single movement.

Average human reaction speed is like 135 milliseconds I think.

So going by that, he has about 7 millsecond shoot speed, maybe, although I could be wrong about the numbers here.

And even if he is not as fast, no one here other than maybe Kakashi can harm him, and Kakashi's Kamui takes concentration, it is not instant.

Dude, God, even while not omnipotent>>>Narutoverse. He could do nothing to stop SoK, why could Narutoverse?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 10, 2009)

God Eneru said:


> He can use his tank flipping strength to physically crush him.
> 
> And Nagato is alive, Pain can do absolutely nothing to so much as harm SoK, he will eventually find Nagato.
> 
> ...



Except he has no speed feats, he can't catch him, can't kill him with bullets.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2009)

Does SOK even need speed feats?


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 10, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Except he has no speed feats, he can't catch him, can't kill him with bullets.



Are you actually suggesting that God is slower than Pein? That's actually what you're kind of suggesting with your rhetoric. Pein's bodies still get blown apart. There's a difference between not killing the undead and not actually being able to blow them apart anyway. The damage is there, just that it's not fatal. How exactly does Pein count as part of a stalemate when he's shot to pieces?

The Saint of Killers in general was able to freeze HELL with his hatred. Pein isn't really doing much against that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, Pain is God in his universe. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/sarcasm]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 10, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Are you actually suggesting that God is slower than Pein? That's actually what you're kind of suggesting with your rhetoric. Pein's bodies still get blown apart. There's a difference between not killing the undead and not actually being able to blow them apart anyway. The damage is there, just that it's not fatal. How exactly does Pein count as part of a stalemate when he's shot to pieces?
> 
> The Saint of Killers in general was able to freeze HELL with his hatred. Pein isn't really doing much against that.



Never said he could damage him either anyway. 
God slower than Pain ? I never remember any speed feat for SOK, God doesn't have anything to do with this.


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 10, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> God slower than Pain ? I never remember any speed feat for SOK, God doesn't have anything to do with this.


He does when you can actually shoot him. How exactly does Pein dodge gunfire that can hit the Christian archetype of god?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 10, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> He does when you can actually shoot him. How exactly does Pein dodge gunfire that can hit the Christian archetype of god?



Then SOK wins


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 10, 2009)

God Eneru said:


> SoK was able to kill like 20 people before they could so much as make a single movement.
> 
> Average human reaction speed is like 135 milliseconds I think.
> 
> So going by that, he has about 7 millsecond shoot speed, maybe, although I could be wrong about the numbers here.


yeah you're totally wrong 

This is the only time the SoK "speedblitzed" someone with his gunfighter abilities, im counting just 5 cops (6 if we count the panel where the cops are finally drawing guns to shoot back) and also, the cops weren't truly expecting the attack to begin with 


*Spoiler*: __ 









^as you can see, its nothing an expert marksman couldn't do in real life

Naruto ninjas would run laps around this turtle


----------



## lambda (Feb 10, 2009)

They could try. Too bad the Saint can't miss.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2009)

Seriously, does he even need speed feats to take this?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2009)

lambda said:


> They could try. *Too bad the Saint can't miss.*



"No shot they fire would miss its mark."
-- Preacher Special: Saint of Killers #4


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 10, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> yeah you're totally wrong
> 
> This is the only time the SoK "speedblitzed" someone with his gunfighter abilities, im counting just 5 cops (6 if we count the panel where the cops are finally drawing guns to shoot back) and also, the cops weren't truly expecting the attack to begin with
> 
> ...



Not surprising I was wrong, it has been over 9,000 years since I read it.

But dude, you all are by extension claiming Naruto characters are faster than God...Are you serious?

And they can run laps around him all they want, they could do nothing to harm him.

Not to mention the supernatural aspect of the guns, they never miss.


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> "No shot they fire would miss its mark."
> -- Preacher Special: Saint of Killers #4


Too bad he has like a thousand marks to target here, counting shadow clones and fodder nin, and there's no way he can shoot them all down before he gets

shadow binded

desert buried

mind overtaken

sleepy genjutsed 

frog songed

tsukyomed

sealed by totsuka sword

and probably soul snatched 

all these attacks are a win for Narutoverse without needing to physically harm the Sok





God Eneru said:


> Not surprising I was wrong, it has been over 9,000 years since I read it.
> 
> But dude, you all are by extension claiming Naruto characters are faster than God...Are you serious?
> 
> ...


Well we dont have any speed feats from God, you know 

but even asuming God was OMFGBBQFAST (which he probably was), the problem is: once you're targeted by the SoK and he shoots at you, you WILL be hit no matter what

that's probably the reason why God tried to reason with Sok instead of running away.

The ninjas cant outrun his bullets either, the problem is: he's facing a miriad of ninjas and he cant kill more than 1 or 2 per shots, and during that time, he can be very well caught by jutsus from other nins seeing they are faster than him. 

Several people will need to be sacrificed ofc, but the ninjas still would win 

strenght in numbers


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 10, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> Too bad he has like a thousand marks to target here, counting shadow clones and fodder nin, and there's no way he can shoot them all down before he gets
> 
> shadow binded
> 
> ...


No, they aren't. He froze all of hell. He wtfpwned every angel in heaven and God himself.


> The ninjas cant outrun his bullets either, the problem is: he's facing a miriad of ninjas and he cant kill more than 1 or 2 per shots, and during that time, he can be very well caught by jutsus from other nins seeing they are faster than him.
> 
> Several people will need to be sacrificed ofc, but the ninjas still would win
> 
> strenght in numbers



Again, he obviously didn't have any problems with annihilating slews of freaking angels. You're really trying to claim that Naruto characters on mass are more varied in capability than GOD?

DO YOU REALLY THINK NARUTOVERSE IS >>>>GOD?

I can definitely say that no Bleach and One Piece fan would ever suggest that idea in the LEAST.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 11, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> No, they aren't. He froze all of hell. He wtfpwned every angel in heaven and God himself.
> 
> 
> Again, he obviously didn't have any problems with annihilating slews of freaking angels. You're really trying to claim that Naruto characters on mass are more varied in capability than GOD?
> ...



Why don't you post feats instead of always saying "DO YOU REALLY THINK NARUTOVERSE IS >>>>GOD?" ? If that god of yours has no feats he's fodder. No feats = shit.

Yeah God can't do shit to him they say, but that might be as well Hyperbole.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Why don't you post feats instead of always saying "DO YOU REALLY THINK NARUTOVERSE IS >>>>GOD?" ? If that god of yours has no feats he goes down. No feats = shit.



I understand that your ignorant about the Saint of Killers. Allow me to enlighten you by giving you a brief overview of his abilities.

- Saint of Killers cannot miss.

This is not hyperbole. Every shot he fires will hit its intended target to matter where they are, or what they're doing. It is literally impossible for him to miss, ever.

- Every shot that Saint of Killers fires kills his intended target.

Literally nobody is able to survive being shot by this guy.

- Saint of Killers is invincible.

Now of in OBD there is a question of how "invincible" and invincible character can be. To my knowledge he survived a nuclear bomb detinating from a few feet away and was not hurt by in the slightest. In fact if memory serves I don't believe his clothes where even singed.

In short, this is yet another thread where Narutoverse gets raped. Don't feel too bad though, this guy could solo a lot of other verses too.

Saint of Killers would easily solo One Piece, Dragonball Z, and 99.99999% of Marvel and 99.9999% of DC.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 11, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> I understand that your ignorant about the Saint of Killers. Allow me to enlighten you by giving you a brief overview of his abilities.
> 
> - Saint of Killers cannot miss.
> 
> ...



SOK can't be killed ok, he couln't miss guys in his own verse, ok. got that.

Can't be killed doesn't mean he can't be buried alive, sealed, taken is soul etc ...

And rofl at him soloing DBZ. Ginue would take over his body


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> SOK can't be killed ok, he couln't miss guys in his own verse, ok. got that.
> 
> Can't be killed doesn't mean he can't be buried alive, sealed, taken is soul etc ...
> 
> And rofl at him soloing DBZ. Ginue would take over his body



The guy can dimension hop.  Being a spirit or a god or any kind doesn't protect you either. He kills intangibles and tangibles alike. If they tried to use the Shinigami to seal Saint of Killers Saint would just kill the shinigami. 

Burrying him under a mountain did wont work either. You see the nuclear explosion I mentioned earlier. SoK was inside the center of the mountain when it went off in a cave and when it went off mountain collapsed onto him. It didn't even slow him down much. He got out just fine.

I'm pretty sure removing his soul wont work either seeing as how he is technically a spiritual being whose bodies in this verse have very physical properties. So essentially he is his soul already, so you can't actually remove his soul from him.

Its kind of hard to explain. You see God in the Saint of Killers verse is Omnipotent. But he has to sitting on his throne to be omnipotent. When he isn't on his throne he is not omnipotent anymore.

Anyhow when God was omnipotent he gave Saint of Killers his abilities I mentioned earlier and from the standpoint of an omnipotent they are absolute abilities.

Basically the way Saint of Killers killed God was that he created a situation where God needed to go in person to deal with it, thus moving him off his throne. While God was gone Saint dimension hopped over to heaven and killed the entire host of Angels by himself, and left their bodies strewn about for God to see. So when God saw he freaked out and started running for the throne, but Saint was already waiting to ambush him there and he killed God before he could make it to the throne.


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 11, 2009)

Basically what strongarm already said.

Yagami, I also would like to add that I find it funny that you pathetically suggest the idea of Preacher's God being fodder...when he's still the guy that created a universe. He's obviously still above that of Narutoverse in general. 

In other words, proof again that only Naruto fans go so far.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 11, 2009)

He can't kill Hidan, so it's a draw!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 11, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Basically what strongarm already said.
> 
> Yagami, I also would like to add that I find it funny that you pathetically suggest the idea of Preacher's God being fodder...when he's still the guy that created a universe. He's obviously still above that of Narutoverse in general.
> 
> In other words, proof again that only Naruto fans go so far.



You're probably right. Yeah I guess so.

Guns > Narutoverse.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 11, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> You're probably right. Yeah I guess so.
> 
> Guns > Narutoverse.



Um... I would say an immortal/multi-deimensional/absolute-never-missing/absolute-always-killing/atombomb-tanking dude is > narutoverse

no shame in that


----------



## Itachi2000 (Feb 11, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> He can't kill Hidan, so it's a draw!


But he can kill Jashin thus killing Hidan as well


----------



## SmashSk8er (Feb 11, 2009)

<---- The Saint.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 11, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> Well we dont have any speed feats from God, you know





What? You, cannot be serious.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 11, 2009)

Wait, Narutoverse>God? 

Why is this still going on?


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 12, 2009)

ok, its about time you stop your baseless assumptions and misconceptions about angels and divine things in the Preacherverse 

things you would know if you actually read Preacher instead of ranting based on mere hype:

- The Sok is not dead, he WAS dead. He was resurrected and is technically an angel who works for God, the succesor of the angel of death

- Angels and Demons are living things, that can be killed like any other living thing

- Angels FUCKIN SUCK, the only "divine" things in Preacher worth a damn thing are God, Genesis, Sok, the former Angel of Death and probably the Devil

You dont believe angels suck?

Here's an angel,  Genesis father, being held captive and chained by the Grial guys, in Masada mountain, normal humans btw.



The loser that Jesse is punching here IS an angel, and no, he's not relying on Genesis to do it


that retarded monkey with the smiley shirt is the descendant of Jesus Christ 



So "he slew all the angels" means nothing (Naruto ninjas would kill all those losers without breaking a sweat). and about "he killed God" , dont forget God was depowered because he was not on his throne (not even SoK can touch God when he's omnipotente), and he couldnt run away because once Sok shots you're dead, thats why he tried to reason with him instead  

As invincible as he is in one on one, the SoK will lose this match simply because he cant kill all the ninjas at the same time, and many of them have means to inmobilize/restrain  him

its a FUCKT


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 13, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> - Angels FUCKIN SUCK, the only "divine" things in Preacher worth a damn thing are God, Genesis, Sok, the former Angel of Death and probably the Devil
> 
> You dont believe angels suck?
> 
> Here's an angel,  Genesis father, being held captive and chained by the Grial guys, in Masada mountain, normal humans btw.


The angel that is the father of Genesis and only in a weakened state because he was caste down out of heaven for his crime...Didn't that fall cause a plane to explain by the way?


> The loser that Jesse is punching here IS an angel, and no, he's not relying on Genesis to do it


An angel that again is caste out of heaven for the cruddy job they did in general for handling the Genesis case. The guy isn't going to do much when any attempt to do so still has him facing Genesis anyway.


> that retarded monkey with the smiley shirt is the descendant of Jesus Christ


Yeah, because all angels are result of inbreding that causes massive retardation. This doesn't have anything to do with the topic at all.


> So "he slew all the angels" means nothing (Naruto ninjas would kill all those losers without breaking a sweat).


Suggesting that heaven only has a population of angels that Narutoverse wouldn't be overwhelmed. Still suggesting that him killing masses of people that easily outnumber doesn't show at all that numerical and movement advantage mean nothing to him.


> As invincible as he is in one on one, the SoK will lose this match simply because he cant kill all the ninjas at the same time, and many of them have means to inmobilize/restrain  him
> 
> its a FUCKT


He wasn't budged by a nuke. Nothing you listed should make him care at all.


----------



## Heartgobbler (Feb 13, 2009)

Such a long thread on that... this is... painful. And I am a Naruto fan.

The only thing in the whole verse that could... could work is the 3rd's sealing technique. That would pit one 'angel of death' against another. 

Anything else simply won't work. Its not a matter of physical power. The Saint is a force of nature. Its like trying to defeat old age through superior firepower.


----------



## lambda (Feb 13, 2009)

More precisely, he is the being in charge of murder and killing. He's been involved in every murder since his creation,  which make the concept of killing him all the more ridiculous.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 13, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> *The angel that is the father of Genesis* and only in a weakened state because he was caste down out of heaven for his crime...Didn't that fall cause a plane to explain by the way?


That doesn't say anything about how powerful he is. Genesis is only special because he's the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



offspring of an angel and a demon.




Angels never really do anything in Preacher aside from the angels of death.


Reasoning with the Saint is the Narutoverse best hope.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2009)

Honestly, this is still going on?


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That doesn't say anything about how powerful he is.



I wasn't suggesting that it did. I simply brought up him being the father in terms of how he ended up where he is.


> Reasoning with the Saint is the Narutoverse best hope.


Are you sure? Can't they just simply dogpile him?


----------

